# Winter Rims



## kchandler (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey guys,

I've already done a search but I couldn't find an answer to my question below:

I am looking to buy a 16" or 17" winter rim/tire package but I don't know what size to get for a 2005 Nissan Maxima 3.5SE. Can anybody point me in the right direction? I'm looking to get something relatively cheap just to hold me over till summer.

Also, please recommend a brand of winter tires.

Much Appreciated,
Thanks!


----------

